# Hello Female from UK Newbie



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey there.. I'm an advanced fitness female from South Wales. I have a very clean diet and strict training, and have been for over 6 years.

I'm joining here after much disillusionment after being a member of many USA female bodybuilding (pro-Arnie or bikini class) sites that say they chat 'openly' but go on complete lock-down when drugs are discussed -- I appreciate this may have something to do with their laws. awww poor Americans. Anyhow I'm 41, look more or less like well, a personal trainer with a 6 pack.

So I would like to discuss Var a lot here because after 6 years of being a natural, my age is becoming my disadvantage and its very hard work now, to keep the gains naturally, sooooo Ive just started a nice Var cycle. Ill let you know my progress!!

:thumb: :beer: protein shakes all round from me!!

Female Warrior xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome, plenty of Var info on here. Best of luck


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

And a warm Welcome to you!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks so much Guys.. I wish I could post some pics.. but I need to feel my feet at moment - I got hold of some first class Pro-chem Var well well sorted, in fact I recommend. The orals I got were first issue when Pro-chem were too young to have clones. Its been hit n miss tho regarding my body saying 'yes' . my first few days left be bent in two with bloated and cramps, and enough gas to fuel a Japanese Hiroshima nuclear warhead :rolleye: but fingers crossed im through it. if anyone else has this prob I found crushing pill into powder with back of a spoon and rubbing into tits (hahaha made you think hey) sorry I couldn't help myself there - I mean gums, really made a hell of a difference.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Thanks so much Guys.. I wish I could post some pics.. but I need to feel my feet at moment - I got hold of some first class Pro-chem Var well well sorted, in fact I recommend. The orals I got were first issue when Pro-chem were too young to have clones. Its been hit n miss tho regarding my body saying 'yes' . my first few days left be bent in two with bloated and cramps, and enough gas to fuel a Japanese Hiroshima nuclear warhead :rolleye: but fingers crossed im through it. if anyone else has this prob I found crushing pill into powder with back of a spoon and rubbing into tits (hahaha made you think hey) sorry I couldn't help myself there - I mean gums, really made a hell of a difference.


 :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Hey there.. I'm an advanced fitness female from South Wales. I have a very clean diet and strict training, and have been for over 6 years.
> 
> I'm joining here after much disillusionment after being a member of many USA female bodybuilding (pro-Arnie or bikini class) sites that say they chat 'openly' but go on complete lock-down when drugs are discussed -- I appreciate this may have something to do with their laws. awww poor Americans. Anyhow I'm 41, look more or less like well, a personal trainer with a 6 pack.
> 
> ...


Welcome fellow sheep lover


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

welcome to zee mad house, hope you enjoy your stay here !!!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to UKM :thumb:

As custom here on the forum, we ask you submit some pics for evaluation :rolleye:

Mo


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks Flinty and Mickey - phew thank Gawd ppl actually talk on a muscle forum. I mean USA ones Jeezzuzzz wot they scared of ????


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Welcome to UKM :thumb:
> 
> As custom here on the forum, we ask you submit some pics for evaluation :rolleye:
> 
> Mo


To be considered! :tt2:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

FemaleWarrior said:


> thanks Flinty and Mickey - phew thank Gawd ppl actually talk on a muscle forum. I mean USA ones Jeezzuzzz wot they scared of ????


i think a lot of them are just so far up there own a$$es lol , you will find people on here are a friendly bunch and have some great insights into training and diet , and then theres milky with his worldy outlooks on things and Uriel the sexual deviant.. he should be ok at the minute as he got his end wet last night so we might not hear mych from him for a few days lol...

dont be scared though he doesnt bite too hard lol !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FemaleWarrior said:


> To be considered! :tt2:


Don't show yours till they show theirs....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Welcome to UKM :thumb:
> 
> As custom here on the forum, we ask you submit some pics for evaluation :rolleye:
> 
> Mo


oh yeah i forgot about the pervs also lol !!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

FemaleWarrior said:


> To be considered! :tt2:


It was worth a try! :lol:

Edit: Hope your stay here is long and prosperous


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

FemaleWarrior said:


> To be considered! :tt2:


expect many perverted remarks..... but mostly are confined to private messages


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy yourself here. There is enough info even for the hardened pro.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ahoy there, welcome


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

isnt it funny, how the womens intro threads hit 3-4 pages...... mens are lucky to hit 3-4 replies!!!! :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

woo hoo another girl for UKM :thumb:

Where in Wales are you FW?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why do l smell a rat here ?


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Don't show yours till they show theirs....


magnifying glass at the ready!!! LOLOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey gymfit (huggs) Im in Cardiff but love & follow Swansea City football Club (oohh sh*t now Im in big trouble)


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you BB101 xxx


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I see pics have already been requested and declined so all that's left to say is videos are also accepted currency 

Welcome to the board warrior


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome  !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Milky said:


> Why do l smell a rat here ?


possibly because the way its typed sounds a little like that 'sister phychosis' who used to be on here alot and then rejoined under a name i cant remember???

Hopefully not though as it be nice to have a few more females on the board :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gymfit said:


> possibly because the way its typed sounds a little like that 'sister phychosis' who used to be on here alot and then rejoined under a name i cant remember???
> 
> Hopefully not though as it be nice to have a few more females on the board :thumbup1:


I hope l am wrong too....

Very confident for a newbie tho..


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

welcome


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome aboard


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

check out Milky going Columbo (like commando but thankfull his knicks tay on lol)

Hello - Var is a girls steroind so thats u and flinty sorted,

oh yeah - a Welsh girl with a 6 pack.............that'll be a first pmsl


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome Sexy Warrior x

Also a fitness pers trainer and trained mostly in the States :devil2:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to Uk-m. Judging by the banter so far you should fit right in


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

a warm welcome and thanks for the previous input on the orals thread


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

welcome ... ignore the flies around ****  )


----------



## stevejones (Sep 20, 2011)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Under due pressure.. my pic...

seen here with my best mate, in our FBB figure competition suits - bikini bite and all!


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Uriel said:


> check out Milky going Columbo (like commando but thankfull his knicks tay on lol)
> 
> Hello - Var is a girls steroind so thats u and flinty sorted,
> 
> oh yeah - a Welsh girl with a 6 pack.............that'll be a first pmsl


lolol yer us welshies usually have a party seven lol


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I smell a rat too, could the Mods check the ip address..?


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

What can I say but a HUGE thank you for your kind welcome and huge hugs back. MWAH!

I wouldn't say Im one of the lads ohh no no no.. or confident at all! Its bravado!!

At first I thought UK-M was a bit like walking into a male locker room (not that I'd dare do that!)

Its nice to have some sugar!

Anyway happy training all! Stay focused - walk tall!! xxx


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry SouthPaw.. no Rats in wales only Roast Lamb


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Sureno said:


> a warm welcome and thanks for the previous input on the orals thread


You're welcome Sureno - Im sipping Peppermint tea also.. stops the bloat


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey you! Sweaty welcome here! Just as I started to get all too upset about lack of females, we have a new one on board! Cheers, happy days! :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

FemaleWarrior said:


> View attachment 65620


aww man - where have you 2 little minxes been hiding all my life? pmsl


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Hey gymfit (huggs) Im in Cardiff but love & follow Swansea City football Club (oohh sh*t now Im in big trouble)


Yuck....


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Great place/people and some great advice floating around.


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Avena said:


> Hey you! Sweaty welcome here! Just as I started to get all too upset about lack of females, we have a new one on board! Cheers, happy days! :beer: :thumb:


Thank you Avena!

back at ya! xxxx


----------

